# Hardware Store



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Moving to Portugal and we are having a power tool issue, ie: table saw, grinders, compressor etc. Our tools are 110V and we are trying to find online pricing for the above type of tools. Trying to decide whether to bring them with a converter or buy new in Portugal. Google search is not helping us! Is there a chain or large store in Portugal that has on-line pricing? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you tried Leroy Merlin?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As your unlikely to not use all at one time then the cheaper option is a couple of inverters but as bom dia lisbon says Leroy Merlin - Home unfortunatley they don't do the tool catolque download anymore and site information a bit sparse try AKÍ - É fácil fazer drop down menu Productos go to Ferramentos


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Alternatively bricomarche.pt


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks very much for the info! Will check them out.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Why not just buy a 120/240 volt transformer/inverter as C/M suggests?......... it'd be MUCH cheaper!


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

sgr said:


> Moving to Portugal and we are having a power tool issue, ie: table saw, grinders, compressor etc. Our tools are 110V and we are trying to find online pricing for the above type of tools. Trying to decide whether to bring them with a converter or buy new in Portugal. Google search is not helping us! Is there a chain or large store in Portugal that has on-line pricing? Any help would be appreciated!


The tools over here are quite cheap for a decent table saw (generally german make) 150-200 euros you can get cheaper ones but these are new yankee workshop size compressor is approx 150 euros put it this way all paint gear inc lines is less than 20 euros all tools come with a 2 yr warranty - it all depends how much you would get for your tools in the uk and how much to transport - best place weve found over here is a company called max mart businesses over here dont really do internet that much face to face is way they prefer it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Maxmat : Home


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Maxmat : Home


Sorry couldnt remember their name


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks again for the info. I know an inverter would be cheaper but when you have to add shipping charges, it does add up. Shipping is by the square foot. Appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheapest way to ship is a container especially if a household


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

If the power tools is quality then try and bring it over. Due to safety concerns in the UK, ALL power tools on building sites in the UK are 110v AC but the mains power is 240v AC so the availability of yellow intrinsically safe transformers for 110v power tools is ubiquitous.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

If it's so expencive to buy and ship from Canada then why not get one from the UK and use a courier to get it delivered for you. We use Pharosparcels who charge with tax £29.76p. This may be a cheaper option that by the square ft. Also £29.76 is for upto 30kilo and UPS do the delivery on behalf of Pharosparcels.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A Canadian also has to factor in exchange cost of C$ to sterling all seems a bit much when the guarantee unless with right tool manufacturer would reguire item returned to UK


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input from everyone, it has made our decision easier.


----------

